
Archive.org is asking for donations - wowsig
https://archive.org/
======
0xCMP
Donated $100. Supposedly a donor will match your donations 3 to 1 so in a way
I donated another $300 to them.

We can't know who we are unless we know where we came from. That goes for
politicians, companies, and organizations as well. We appreciate them, but
probably not enough given that this information would be lost or entirely
inaccessible without them.

------
tristor
Archive.org is one of the most important online services. This and Wikipedia
will always get my donation, as they are near and dear to my own personal
passion of us recording and sharing human knowledge across cultural and
geographical boundaries. These simple services do more to make the world a
better place than any new shiny mobile app. Donated obviously :)

------
drusepth
Question: what are the pros and cons of having this centralized site versus
just having some kind of distributed archive (e.g. the whole site as a torrent
or other format)? I feel like the latter allows people to contribute (e.g.
"hosting" / seeding) while also providing many more points of failure
resilience.

Also: I trust Archive.org (though only because I don't have a reason not to,
and I'm generally pretty trusting), but a distributed version could also
provide peer validation and probably historical changes over time, instead of
having to trust just one (potentially hijacked at any point in time) source.

I have the same qualms about Wikipedia. I use both on occasion and have
donated on an even rarer occasion, but I always wonder whether a high-traffic
website is the best format for an archive of information that only loses
money.

------
justherefortart
Maybe if they hadn't retroactively applied robot.txt, I'd consider it. Losing
decades of a website because they updated their current terms is annoying and
has made the site worthless to me.

~~~
pfg
As I understand it they're in the process of changing this behaviour[1].

[1]: [https://blog.archive.org/2017/04/17/robots-txt-meant-for-
sea...](https://blog.archive.org/2017/04/17/robots-txt-meant-for-search-
engines-dont-work-well-for-web-archives/)

------
gallerdude
I don't know why, there's just something extremely pleasing about archiving
things. I have a 2TB external hard drive, and I find a lot of enjoyment out of
downloading my favorite things. Archive.org is one of my favorite places to
browse and download stuff.

~~~
walterbell
What do you use for archiving web pages?

------
MilnerRoute
In his Christmas video this year, Donald Knuth says this is one of three sites
that he always supports.

The other two are Wikipedia and the On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences

------
niuzeta
Archive.org is one of those services that I don't use often but that I feel
glad that they exist.

Thanks for letting us know how to contribute. Donated.

------
Feniks
The internet never forgets. More than one politician has found this out.

------
ct0
Where is the guy who has $81M in bitcoin. I hope he sees this post soon.

~~~
tehlike
Ehy not nominate?

------
aoner
Be sure to look up Brewster Kahle:
[https://youtu.be/M6rsPgnA87Q](https://youtu.be/M6rsPgnA87Q)

------
Zamicol
I'm getting a stripe error message when I try to donate.

------
Tepix
Already donated. They're doing a great job!

------
reiichiroh
I appreciate them and donated.

